# Countdown until you graduate



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

I think this would be a great way to keep us motivated. One thing I do is I print out all my classes I have taken and have to take and crossed off the ones I've completed and have kept it updated every semester and it's a nice reminder I've had all these years which kept me motivated all this time to see how much progress I've made and i have it pinned on my wall in my room. I should have created this awhile ago but I might as well start it. So I will start it and I'm hoping you guys would like to do the same and after every semester, you will come back and update your status and if you don't do so well you can still update it and we will give you words of encouragement to keep going because I know I've had some very tough semesters and there were times I felt I could not keep my college career going but I always looked at my curriculum flow chart and remember 2 years ago how many classes I had to take and felt overwhelmed but stayed determined and I'm happy to see those classes checked off my updated flow charts which I keep up on my wall.


So I will start it.

5 classes left (including the classes I'm currently taking right now)



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## asynje (Oct 24, 2016)

I have 5 classes left too, including the ones I'm currently taking.  I think the next (and my last) semester will be tougher than this one, and I think this one is quite tough.. xD


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey.

Not sure how many classes, but about 1.5 years remaining.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

eeyoredragon said:


> Hey.
> 
> Not sure how many classes, but about 1.5 years remaining.


That's fine. We're not expecting people to exactly know how many classes they have left if they still have a year or two but once you get closer as you graduate, oh you'll know which is a nice signal that you are getting closer so keep going.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

asynje said:


> I have 5 classes left too, including the ones I'm currently taking.  I think the next (and my last) semester will be tougher than this one, and I think this one is quite tough.. xD


Come on. We can do this. We both have to finish strong. That is my motto these last two semesters. Finishing strong. I get the tendency sometimes to slack a bit since I'm nearing graduation but I think we will feel better after crossing that finish line that we ran faster instead of jogged through it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

2 months = end of highschool


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

The Library of Emma said:


> 2 months = end of highschool


I'm pretty sure you should be almost practically done academically am I correct? I remember nearing my high school graduation there wasn't much school work left but surviving socially was another aspect I dreaded about nearing the end. I almost wanted to kiss the ground when I exited my high school for the last time lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Hussle said:


> I'm pretty sure you should be almost practically done academically am I correct? I remember nearing my high school graduation there wasn't much school work left but surviving socially was another aspect I dreaded about nearing the end. I almost wanted to kiss the ground when I exited my high school for the last time lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Mm, i'm homeschooled, it's complicated.

i used to take extra classes in a program similar to school but i graduated from there is spring, so i don't have those classes to consider, but i still have a fair amount of work ahead of me in terms of my other studies.

the workload has always been light, considering, but i won't be coasting.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Down to 2 classes left, can't wait to crawl I mean walk across the stage

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

I have 5 classes left


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N/A


----------



## thomas49 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have five more classes to go! College has been a tough ride, but I'm glad I stuck with it. Now it's time to get nervous about finding a job.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

thomas49 said:


> I have five more classes to go! College has been a tough ride, but I'm glad I stuck with it. Now it's time to get nervous about finding a job.


U taking all five next semester? Your almost there.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

shrimpkid said:


> I just looked at my curriculum and counted. I think I have roughly 40 more classes to take including the stupid senior projects (kill me) at the very end ugh. Shiiiieeeett


Take it one class at a time. One semester at a time.


----------



## thomas49 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hussle said:


> U taking all five next semester? Your almost there.


Yep, taking them all next semester.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I have one class and one lab (4 credits all together) left before I graduate by the end of spring. 

I'll probably be attending UNF afterwards, so if there are any folks from Jax, VM me or something.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I have one class and one lab (4 credits all together) left before I graduate by the end of spring.
> 
> I'll probably be attending UNF afterwards, so if there are any folks from Jax, VM me or something.


You going for your Masters degree at UNF?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Hussle said:


> You going for your Masters degree at UNF?


Bachelor's. I go to a community college as of now. UWF is my second choice, both pretty underrated schools.


----------



## SPACEZ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have 8 left and am supposed too in May but I'm so scared to and have intentionally thought of sabotaging myself to not do it. One of my biggest fears/anxiety in the past few years is going to graduation, I want to skip it but don't know how


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a little less than 20 more classes left until I get my bachelor's.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> I have a little less than 20 more classes left until I get my bachelor's.


Take it one class at a time. Let's go.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

SPACEZ said:


> I have 8 left and am supposed too in May but I'm so scared to and have intentionally thought of sabotaging myself to not do it. One of my biggest fears/anxiety in the past few years is going to graduation, I want to skip it but don't know how


I don't think you're required to go to graduation. I never did but still graduated with my first degree.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Officially down to two. Time to get an internship going. I'm confident and hopeful I'll find something that suits me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

SPACEZ said:


> I have 8 left and am supposed too in May but I'm so scared to and have intentionally thought of sabotaging myself to not do it. One of my biggest fears/anxiety in the past few years is going to graduation, I want to skip it but don't know how


If you don't want to, you can request that actually. If you apply to graduate, they might give you the option to not walk. Everyone gets their diplomas mailed to them anyway, so it's pointless to me. I just see it as an annoying excuse for your family/friends to take millions of pictures and nothing more. Plus, I would not want to sit for two hours and listen to a bunch of boring speeches.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Getting close to graduation. Spring Break is next week. Don't really have plans and just thinking of getting a head of a project and get one class mostly out of the way so I can pass this other class which I started bad in. Going to have to put some major work in to pass the finish line and also attend class lol. Wish me luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Master's, May 2018.1.5 years heh heh heh.....

I was supposed to graduate this May. But, I've been granted two (maybe three) opportunities to do overseas work for my program. So, graduation had to get pushed.


----------



## SPACEZ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hussle said:


> I don't think you're required to go to graduation. I never did but still graduated with my first degree.





acidicwithpanic said:


> If you don't want to, you can request that actually. If you apply to graduate, they might give you the option to not walk. Everyone gets their diplomas mailed to them anyway, so it's pointless to me. I just see it as an annoying excuse for your family/friends to take millions of pictures and nothing more. Plus, I would not want to sit for two hours and listen to a bunch of boring speeches.


Freaking out now, less then a month away, I've been thinking of this day for 2 years now and just dont want to walk at all, I dont how to get out of it or tell my parents either


----------



## asynje (Oct 24, 2016)

I have passed two classes this semester (well almost, I'll pass the second one next week), so now I have ONE CLASS LEFT and a bachelor thesis, and then I'll finally have my BA. 

Then on to the master..


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

asynje said:


> I have passed two classes this semester (well almost, I'll pass the second one next week), so now I have ONE CLASS LEFT and a bachelor thesis, and then I'll finally have my BA.
> 
> Then on to the master..


Right away? I'm thinking of getting a master's but definitely not in a long time. I wonder if you can just take one class at a time for it.


----------



## asynje (Oct 24, 2016)

I live in Denmark, and here we must have 30 ECTS each semester at uni, so there's no way I could do it one class at a time - it's just not an option. If I jump right on to the master's that begin in September, I'll automatically be accepted to the one I want because of some sort of right that we have (which is to be accepted for the MA that is a "natural" continuation of what we studied for our BA). So that's why I'm starting in September.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

asynje said:


> I live in Denmark, and here we must have 30 ECTS each semester at uni, so there's no way I could do it one class at a time - it's just not an option. If I jump right on to the master's that begin in September, I'll automatically be accepted to the one I want because of some sort of right that we have (which is to be accepted for the MA that is a "natural" continuation of what we studied for our BA). So that's why I'm starting in September.


I feel like that it might be the same here in the US I might check soon. I think I just graduated and got my Bachelors though. I just walked across for graduation. I'm waiting for my second class grade to go in but I think I'm good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroHamsta (May 1, 2017)

9 days until freshman year is finished. I can just barely hold on any longer.


----------

